# O-H-I



## TLDR20 (Dec 31, 2016)

O..............

ROTFLMAO...


tOSU is fucking embarrassed. 


You shouldn't be allowed to claim you little t.... OSU is probably the most overrated football team on the planet. 


Also, happy New Years mother bitches...


----------



## Bypass (Jan 1, 2017)

Hey there, Being a Alabama fan I think every other team on the planet is overrated and shouldn't even be allowed to occupy the same turf as my beloved Tide. Not to mention they are the ONLY undefeated team in the playoffs.

Anyways Roll Tide!!!


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jan 1, 2017)

Bypass said:


> Hey there, Being a Alabama fan I think every other team on the planet is overrated and shouldn't even be allowed to occupy the same turf as my beloved Tide. Not to mention they are the ONLY undefeated team in the playoffs.
> 
> Anyways Roll Tide!!!



ALL of college football will rejoice the day bama is dethroned. Saban's gotta get tired of winning eventually..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2017)

Bypass said:


> Hey there, Being a Alabama fan I think every other team on the planet is overrated and shouldn't even be allowed to occupy the same turf as my beloved Tide.<snip>



"Disagree" because being an Alabama fan, I doubt you are being sarcastic likely believe what you just typed...


----------



## Bypass (Jan 1, 2017)

MOTOMETO said:


> ALL of college football will rejoice the day bama is dethroned. Saban's gotta get tired of winning eventually..


LOL



Ooh-Rah said:


> "Disagree" because being an Alabama fan, I doubt you are being sarcastic likely believe what you just typed...


Sorry about your team bro. 

OMG! My hate meter is going to go through the roof with this thread. I wonder if I will be the first member with more hates than likes before all is said and done?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2017)

Bypass said:


> OMG! My hate meter is going to go through the roof with this thread. I wonder if I will be the first member with more hates than likes before all is said and done?



You'll have to work a lot harder than that!

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/?type=negative_ratings


----------



## Bypass (Jan 1, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You'll have to work a lot harder than that!
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/?type=negative_ratings


Ha ha!! Right on.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Bypass said:


> OMG! My hate meter is going to go through the roof with this thread. I wonder if I will be the first member with more hates than likes before all is said and done?



Nope.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 10, 2017)

Bypass said:


> eNot to mention they are the ONLY undefeated team in the playoffs.


Not anymore :-"


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2017)

Bypass said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Sorry about your team bro.
> ...



You have to beat the dude with more hates than posts...  more hates than likes is pretty easy, lots of people have done it.  Set the bar higher, go for quadruple the hates than posts.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 10, 2017)

Raptor said:


> Not anymore :-"


It was a good hard fought game. I guess Clemson was worthy. Losing our offensive coordinator the week before the game didn't help. I stand corrected.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 10, 2017)

x SF med said:


> You have to beat the dude with more hates than posts...  more hates than likes is pretty easy, lots of people have done it.  Set the bar higher, go for quadruple the hates than posts.



Meh.  It's easy enough for some shortbus reject to show up here, go ugly early, and earn a wheelbarrow of hate in ~10 posts before being banned.  Gaining a 4:1 hate-to-like ratio and having some staying power (>90 days and >100 posts) takes talent.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 10, 2017)

Back on topic - I'm glad Alabama was dethroned without being embarrassed.  While there's a cool factor to dynasties (and this doesn't necessarily break Alabama's powerhouse team), competition at the top is even better.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 10, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> Back on topic - I'm glad Alabama was dethroned without being embarrassed.  While there's a cool factor to dynasties (and this doesn't necessarily break Alabama's powerhouse team), competition at the top is even better.



Alabama will be number 1 next year to start and end the regular season.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 11, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Alabama will be number 1 next year to start and end the regular season.


I am hopeful we will have a good season next year with Hurts at QB. Going to be losing a ton of great defensive starters though. We will see what happens. I probably should just be happy that Bama has been in the final four the last 3 years since the beginning of playoffs and won once.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 12, 2017)

At least tOSU lost to the eventual champion? 

Nope, that didn't even make ME feel better.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You'll have to work a lot harder than that!
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/?type=negative_ratings



At least I'm #3 in something.




Unlike Ohio.


----------

